# Marineland double bright LED's



## katoking (Jan 18, 2011)

read this..http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/160396-led-lighting-compendium.html


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

According to the info herehttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/160396-led-lighting-compendium.html you're looking at around 35 mms of PAR at 12 inches (your tank height). That would put you in low to low-mid, although because the closest fixture to your tank size is 24", there could be some dark spots at either end.


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you... a great write-up!!!!!!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

longbeach said:


> 12 leds would equal 12 watts of lighting?? That isn't much.


That 12wt may equal over 100wt of incandescent light if that help put it in perspective. 

I've found the hard part about talking PAR values with LEDs is finding the PAR values info to discuss. Many sellers are not providing it.

I know the Electrical engineers will correct me on this, It seems easier to find Lumen ratings. I have 2400 Lumen total over my tank and I'm dimming that 50%. 


Do you have a link for the sale?


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

It's here: http://www.kensfish.com/sales-page.html


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I used to have one of these on a 29 gallon for fish only and it looked nice enough.

Going to have to reference the PAR data for plant growth info but it was pleasing to the eye in the application that I used it in.

I got it for my mom for her 29 gallon tank and it worked well until she accidentally dropped it into the tank.


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

The 24"----36" is 600 lumens... thats all the tech info Marineland has on it!!!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Samamorgan's thread has some hobbyist recorded PAR data though which should be helpful.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

longbeach said:


> The 24"----36" is 600 lumens... thats all the tech info Marineland has on it!!!


Wrong. Full par data at 12" and 24" from the marineland site.

http://www.marineland.com/uploadedFiles/Marineland/Products/11083 ML LED Flip Book_v5.pdf


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

Gosh dang it!!! Thanks again...I saw no further tech info!!..lol Much better info, tanks!!!!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Note that these give more PAR when they are as long as the tank, compared to when they can be stretched to fit the tank. This is because there are more LEDs on the longer ones.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

If I'm understanding that for a 20L the 24-36" Double Bright should be enough for low light plants or emerged growth?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

I used the marineland data on the host message in that thread, i wish i could get better numbers for that unit though. Two depths just doesn't cut it. That doesn't really say much in terms of light output with so little information. DogFish, if you read the entire first post it explains what the PAR values mean, and from there you can just match up a fixture to fit your size and PAR needs.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I had the single bright and just sold it off. It wasn't enough for moss. lol.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

So those that are running the double bright on the 12 Gallon longs, is it enough light? I would think with such a shallow tank that fixture should get you to the high end of medium light?


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

I have the Single Bright Marineland LED on the back of my tank and the plants I have are growing fine. But I also have a 15w full spectrum flourescent towards the front. Below the Single Bright Marineland I have a Jungle Val, Anacharis, Wysteria, and a foxtail all of which are growing and healthy.

That being said I wish I would have bought the Aqueon LED light fixture (comes with one LED strip and is about the equivalent of the Single Bright Marineland LED) for the same price because it has replacable LED strips and you can add up to 3 LED strips.

But yes, the Single Bright Marineland LED is not very bright and imo to dark as a single light source even for just lighting without plants.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

bigstick120 said:


> So those that are running the double bright on the 12 Gallon longs, is it enough light? I would think with such a shallow tank that fixture should get you to the high end of medium light?


I would think it's sufficent light for low to medium light plants in a 12g. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I think 12 gallon long tanks are about 9 inches high, so allowing 2 inches for substrate, a light on top of the tank would only be 7 inches from the substrate. A Marineland double bright light would probably give around 50-60 micromols of PAR, unless it is raised a bit.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> I think 12 gallon long tanks are about 9 inches high, so allowing 2 inches for substrate, a light on top of the tank would only be 7 inches from the substrate. A Marineland double bright light would probably give around 50-60 micromols of PAR, unless it is raised a bit.


You think that is all? @ 12" its at 50 PAR according to the chart you posted above. At 5" less I would only pick up a few PAR?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I assumed you would use the 24 inch long light. The 36 inch long one would give you a lot more PAR, probably around 50% more.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> I assumed you would use the 24 inch long light. The 36 inch long one would give you a lot more PAR, probably around 50% more.


Im trying to figure out what light for a 12 gallon long, 36x9x10. Think the marineland 36 would get me to the high end of medium light?


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

All I know is that it looked pretty dim in my 10 gallon. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Most of us using the 36" fixture on 12gal long tanks have to raise them in order to function at lower lighting levels. 

CO2 is a definite requirement if the fixture is near the surface of the water.


----------

